# Competitive 1,5k Mymeara



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I had some trouble squeezing in everything I wanted but how's this? Oh and only codex stuff is allowed!

Farseer
Spear, bike

6 Windriders
2 cannon

3 Windriders
Cannons
61

9 Avengers
Wave serpent w/scatter lasers, holofield
262

6 rangers

6 Dragons
Exarch w/ fast shot
Wave serpent w/ scatter lasers, holofield
297

6 warp spiders
114

Crimson Hunter
160

Fire Prism
Holofield
140

Fire Prism
Holofield
140

1498

Theres a tournament coming in a few weeks and I'm in the middle of painting all this so i'd appreciate some feedback before i paint something useless  Rangers being the biggest question mark since i have never really used them

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I think the rangers are the only thing I'd change - I'd save the points on them and double the size of the small jetbike squad. Rangers really need a farseer to help them put out damage.

6 Rangers hit on 3+'s = 4 hits. wounding on 4's - 2 wounds. Chances are your opponent will get armour saves against them. 
I do think they can do a job camping in your backfields - but the rest of your army is very quick compared to the rangers. 
So yeah, I'd drop the rangers and stick another three bikes with a cannon in to make 2 squads of 6. It means first blood is harder to get off you too.
I find most marines players round here tend to drop pod sternguard - they have ammo that ignores cover, whereas the jetbikes will use their armour save and higher toughness. If they use ammo that ignores that, you get to jink.

Good luck in your tourny


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you! Coherent, reasonable and useful - very uninternet like reply you wrote there! 

And we agree so I'll just bury the rangers back into the box. I havent played against marines for ~3 years so Sternguard really didn't cross my mind 

Cheers!


----------

